# Strange RCS Behavior



## iceman24087 (Aug 1, 2011)

I just got 8 RCS today they've already got good color back, but 2 are acting rather lethargic and keep swimming straight towards the top and then straight back down till they hit the bottom face first... is this a "normal" behavior or should I be worried? All the others seem to be content just walking about eating scraps off the bottom and the plants. If anyone has more experience with these guys please please help me out. I don't really wanna wake up tomorrow and they're all face first in the ground trying to keep swimming forward!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

My shrimp do this all the time.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep, I would classify as usual behavior.


----------



## iceman24087 (Aug 1, 2011)

awesome thanks a lot for helping me out!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

My favorite odd shrimp behavior is when they freak out for no reason and start bouncing around all over the place.

But yes, my RCS like nose diving as well.

Have yours molted yet?


----------



## iceman24087 (Aug 1, 2011)

ya actually a couple have. one did last night I woke up today and one was eating the empty shell... not gonna lie freaked out for a second thought he'd gone cannibal.


----------

